# Call back the past Vaping Style!



## Rob Fisher (14/4/18)

Post pics from years gone by!

This is the Snow Wolf Mini and Target SubOhm Tank with ceramic coils! April 2016! The beginning of ceramic coil wars!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (14/4/18)

A year ago....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979 (14/4/18)

*August 2016*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (14/4/18)

June 2016

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (14/4/18)

Great thread @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/4/18)

Lol, i will just post a handcheck of my evod in my hand now - been with me for years
Or my subtank mini
Or my Reo/RM2
Or the mighty Lemo1 
These setups have stood the test of time

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (14/4/18)

Silver said:


> Lol, i will just post a handcheck of my evod in my hand now - been with me for years
> Or my subtank mini
> Or my Reo/RM2
> Or the mighty Lemo1
> These setups have stood the test of time


I was just going to throw my lemo 1s out the other day and decided they can spend another 6 months in the almost ready to toss container as they did give me great service!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/4/18)

Timeless Classic

Istick50 and SubTank Mini. Locked down with a blend of VM Strawberry Menthol and Paulie's Guava

Has been in service for a few years without skipping a beat

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Petrus (14/4/18)

Two years ago

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (14/4/18)

And I sold this mod after two days!!!!! That BOTTLE !!!! Holy crap.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pixstar (14/4/18)

*18/10/2015*
Left: *Pioneer4U IPV D2 with Goblin Mini V1*
Right: *Kangertech Subox Mini with Subox Mini V2 tank/RTA*
Still have these tucked away, use them every now and then.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/18)

Now we are going WAY back!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/18)

I love the Nautilus but I hated the SVD!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoky Jordan (14/4/18)

February 2015 my first set after the Twisp Clearo... got such a head rush 0.5 ohm on the Melo and I stick 30w. Loved it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Now we are going WAY back!
> View attachment 129002



Hehe @Rob Fisher , MVP2 still in operation here, not that often but its still rock solid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I love the Nautilus but I hated the SVD!
> View attachment 129003



Ooh, @Rob Fisher , the SVD, lol, it was a beast of a tube in its day
Paging @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Petrus (14/4/18)

And this is how I started.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (14/4/18)

Petrus said:


> And this is how I started.
> View attachment 129010



Hey @Petrus, Snap!

That was my first proper vape too. Well i had the Green Smoke at the same time but it wasnt as satisfying.
Not that the Clearo was satisfying enough either. I sucked that thing stukkend! But it got the job done and got me off stinkies. Big respect to Twisp for that.

Lol, that was my photo i took when i reviewed the Clearo in April 2014!
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/twisp-review-clearo-and-liquid.t1584/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/4/18)

Silver said:


> Ooh, @Rob Fisher , the SVD, lol, it was a beast of a tube in its day
> Paging @BumbleBee


I loved my SVDs! I still have two of them and both still work. They were damn good mods back in the day, unfortunately the 20W iStick came along with its massive power output and USB charging port and ruined everything

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (14/4/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I loved my SVDs! I still have two of them and both still work. They were damn good mods back in the day, unfortunately the 20W iStick came along with its massive power output and USB charging port and ruined everything



Still got mine too @BumbleBee 
I need to have a day where I fire up all the old gear I still have
hmmm.... what to use it with... Nautilus Mini - and some 24mg juice methinks


----------



## vicTor (14/4/18)

damn ! looks like I missed some fun whilst I was on my Chesterfields

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/4/18)

Silver said:


> Still got mine too @BumbleBee
> I need to have a day where I fire up all the old gear I still have
> hmmm.... what to use it with... Nautilus Mini - and some 24mg juice methinks


The Nautilus Mini is a winner, but for me it’s the Kayfun 3.1, I still have my first one, and the bright green drip tip that I bought with it 4 years ago 

24mg may be a little steep for me these days, but i do still give 18mg a bash from time to time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (14/4/18)

The circumcised VTR





The Nemesis





The Stingray

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Ugi (14/4/18)

Them good old days. When coil wire was simple and juice was cheap.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991 (14/4/18)

TBT 2015 January






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (15/4/18)

Silver said:


> Lol, i will just post a handcheck of my evod in my hand now - been with me for years
> Or my subtank mini
> Or my Reo/RM2
> Or the mighty Lemo1
> These setups have stood the test of time


Brings back memories of the "old time" high prices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate (15/4/18)

May 2014

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Humbolt (15/4/18)

IStick 20w and MVP2 were 2 of the best mods I owned. Always wanted a SVD and a Nemesis but my vape budget was really tiny back then.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar (15/4/18)

Alex said:


> The circumcised VTR


Love the retro look of that VTR! You still have it?


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/4/18)

Don't have my evod here but have my first mod/starter kit with the original coils and RBA... still works

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (15/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Don't have my evod here but have my first mod/starter kit with the original coils and RBA... still works
> View attachment 129056



Still looks perfect @Faiyaz Cheulkar !


----------



## Alex (15/4/18)

Pixstar said:


> Love the retro look of that VTR! You still have it?



Unfortunately it was a caualty of war in my quest to customize it. I let the smoke out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/4/18)

Found this in my cupboard. Both are not working anymore. But back in the day, this was the shisniz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/4/18)

Pixstar said:


> *18/10/2015*
> Left: *Pioneer4U IPV D2 with Goblin Mini V1*
> Right: *Kangertech Subox Mini with Subox Mini V2 tank/RTA*
> Still have these tucked away, use them every now and then.
> ...


IPV2 is just an awesome mod

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (15/4/18)

Alex said:


> Unfortunately it was a caualty of war in my quest to customize it. I let the smoke out.


Pity  Timeless beauty IMHO. I wonder if anyone on the forum still has one...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (17/4/18)

These are from August 2015 when I started vaping.
I had two of the black ones, when I bought the Nautilus and battery I gave one away.

The two black ones allowed me to to stop smoking in just 4 days. I have never had a cigarette or tobacco since.  




The Nautilus and battery served me well.

Dave

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willyza (17/4/18)

This is how I started, BUT don't have all the pieces anymore

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## DaveH (17/4/18)

By Christmas 2015. In just 4 months my collection had grown.
I think I got a little over excited 




Dave

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/4/18)

DaveH said:


> By Christmas 2015. In just 4 months my collection had grown.
> I think I got a little over excited
> 
> View attachment 129420
> ...


The days when Kanger still made quality products

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Stosta (18/4/18)

DaveH said:


> By Christmas 2015. In just 4 months my collection had grown.
> I think I got a little over excited
> 
> View attachment 129420
> ...


Oooh look at all those flawless subtank minis @Silver !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Halfdaft (18/4/18)

Most of my first vapes were either stolen, PIF'ed or ended up in the bin(battery disposal & recycling).. though they did consist of a Twisp Clero, a Kanger Subvod and a RX 200.. those seem super recent compared to some of the stuff being posted here...


----------



## Yagya (18/4/18)

The only pics i could find was taken on Jan 2016.
i started with the istick 50W but never took pics and never thought i would go this far down the rabbit hole.
I think we all started to cut out the stinkies and see what became my new hobby..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (18/4/18)

Yagya said:


> The only pics i could find was taken on Jan 2016.
> i started with the istick 50W but never took pics and never thought i would go this far down the rabbit hole.
> I think we all started to cut out the stinkies and see what became my new hobby..
> View attachment 129464


A Cuboid!

Ah man I remember when these came out I couldn't understand why people were getting so excited about them. They were so fekkin' ugly! Somehow I still managed to get one though, I guess I eventually caved to the hype. That or I took it from @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## skola (18/4/18)

My first setup bought second hand from @element0709... The OG Nautilus Mini can still hold its own against some of the newer tanks available today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (18/4/18)

Look what I found!
The svd used to sport a nautilus mini and the hana used to run a lemo v1.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Halfdaft (18/4/18)

Christos said:


> Look what I found!
> The svd used to sport a nautilus mini and the hana used to run a lemo v1.
> View attachment 129479
> View attachment 129480



Damn.. I always wanted a hana

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/19)

Five years ago!

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/19)

REO Fire buttons from way back!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## HPBotha (10/7/19)

Yoh!!! going way back when!

​
lol and a month later:

​
*Rayon!!!*
*

*​*and the fogger + GP Paps clone!*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Chanelr (10/7/19)

HPBotha said:


> Yoh!!! going way back when!
> 
> View attachment 171802​



I actually still have one of these somewhere

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (10/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> I love the Nautilus but I hated the SVD!
> View attachment 129003


Still have my SVD also, was my upgrade from a Twisp! Surely one can use it as a kind of weapon these days

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey (10/7/19)

Christos said:


> Look what I found!
> The svd used to sport a nautilus mini and the hana used to run a lemo v1.
> View attachment 129479
> View attachment 129480


I still have 2x Hana in perfect working condition, 30w was like a mile stone back then!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (10/7/19)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/9/19)

Three years ago the Serpent Mini's were King!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Asterix (11/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Three years ago the Serpent Mini's were King!
> View attachment 177413


And your drip tip fetish had started!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jos (11/9/19)

Asterix said:


> And your drip tip fetish had started!!



If you look in the background - the fetish was already well under way

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (11/9/19)

Christos said:


> June 2016



She is still running daily like a champ.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (11/9/19)

Beginning 2016!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (11/9/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Beginning 2016!




I was still vaping on the first Ijust which i bought from my brother in 2016

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (11/9/19)

And here the Subox Mini where i started to wind my own coils using the RBA deck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vilaishima (11/9/19)

StompieZA said:


> I was still vaping on the first Ijust which i bought from my brother in 2016



My wife still uses an iJust2 but with a Wasp Nano. I still have the tank in a drawer somewhere. Was my first vape device as well. 
My wife also still uses my iStick TC40W.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (11/9/19)

I still use several devices from yesteryear.

I know Mr Fisher will say they are from the bulrushes - lol - but they work well for me and I love them.

Here are two examples I have pictures for now

First is my *Sig100plus with the Lemo1.* This is my daily desktop workhorse vape. Restricted lung. Low power. 1.1 ohm coil. Sharpest flavour device I have for this special VM strawberry menthol blend. It’s scintillating. And the menthol burn is incredible on this setup.

In use for around 5 years:






Another one is my *Reo/RM2.* This is the best mouth to lung tobacco vape for me. Some of the MTL RTAs have come close but none give me the richness of flavour like this setup does. And the instant action so close to the mouth.

This is Reo Silver. There is also Reo Black (not in the photo because she is in my vape bag in the lounge, not with me at my desk at the moment). The pair have been serving up tobacco Vapes on a daily basis for me for years. Got them in May 2014 and they are in daily use. Not a single problem in over 5 years! Massive respect for this vaping device.

Right now Reo Silver has Vape Elixir Shipwrecked tobacco in it. Glorious no nonsense straight up tobacco flavour. Wonderful.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (12/9/19)

Vilaishima said:


> My wife still uses an iJust2 but with a Wasp Nano. I still have the tank in a drawer somewhere. Was my first vape device as well.
> My wife also still uses my iStick TC40W.



Still remember the day my brother brought this Ijust2 to me the first time, Vaping was completely new to me and the obvious cough a lung on that first drag and i was hooked. Bought the Ijust2 from him and the next day i bought Orion The belt and i was sold and never looked back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

